# side shocks



## pageracing (Mar 20, 2005)

we have a problem with our side shocks blowing out or going anybody have any suggestions on how to help


----------



## bologna (Feb 6, 2005)

are you useing new rebuild kits when you take them apart???


----------



## pancartom (Feb 26, 2002)

get a set of crc durashock conversions and your side shock probs are over


----------



## N2RACN (Sep 28, 2001)

they might also be too short so that when 1 side compresses the other side pulls out too far. had that happen a long time ago and solved it by using longer ball ends and end of problem. look to see. hope it helps


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

N2RACN said:


> they might also be too short so that when 1 side compresses the other side pulls out too far. had that happen a long time ago and solved it by using longer ball ends and end of problem. look to see. hope it helps


 
That is the most common prob when starting out go with longer ball cups but make sure they are not to long other wise you will only have a lil trave.

Brandon


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Like someone already stated, there is too much travel in your side shocks if they are pulling out.

With the chassis & pod sitting flat on the table, you need to adjust your ball cups so that when you mount each shock & measure the distance between the spring cap & the shock body you have .170 (4.3mm). This means that each shock will be different lengths so make sure you don't get them mixed up.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=15626

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

pancartom
in the pic you posted of the CRC shock it looks like there is a white washer under the white cup that holds the foam. My kits did not come with that ? is it needed. My shocks seem fine without it.


----------



## tintmanpa (Dec 22, 2004)

do you have a part nunber for the crc kit...


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

Erock, mine didn't either, and there was nothing in the instrutions about it, mine too also work just fine. I don't think it "has" to be there.... kevin


----------

